# advice on unplanned litter



## partial2poodles (Feb 11, 2010)

Here are their photos


----------



## cbrand (Aug 9, 2009)

What do you want us to say? You are having a second accidental litter out of a 9 yr old bitch who should have been spayed years ago. You have intact males in your home that should have already been neutered. 

I think you should contact Poodle rescue in your area and enlist their help in placing these puppies.


----------



## usviteacher (Feb 8, 2010)

I just wanted to say good luck to you and that i hope the puppies find great homes


----------



## Buck (Oct 22, 2009)

I am not a breeder. I have 2 spoos and they are my companions. I would certainly ask more than $300.00 dollars. You don't want to make every Tom, **** or Harry interested. :wacko:
Spoos are not cheap to raise. They need grooming on top of your regularly expenses in owning a pet. I would focus on the best homes possible. 
Oh yeah, very nice pics. If the pups look anything like mom or dad, they will be nice. Please posts pics so we can watch those little ones grow!


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

That is a tough pill to swallowhwell: 

But I would say ask that price and do what is needed to prepare them for new homes - People will likely pay that for a poodle and no questions asked for that price, that's just the way it is. I am not sure what else you can do, whats done is done. YES - being honest you should have done the spay and neuter.....I am a BIG advocate for that and TRY not to express my opinion on people toooo much - I hope you can find them good homes. If the Vet checks the litter out fine, they may not have to deal with major health issues..Good luck.


----------



## Harley_chik (Nov 7, 2008)

The idea that more expensive dogs are taken care of is silly and IMO often just an excuse for greedy people to make money off their puppies. My $50 shelter dog isn't treated any better than the dog I paid $500 to a breeder for. Nor will the Spoo I intend on spending much more on be treated better than either of two I have now. Charge enought to cover your cost (w/ no stud fee, titles or health testing that isn't much). 

I tend to agree w/ Cbrand somewhat too. You aren't new to breeding or Poodle ownership. I've never owned a Spoo and am not a breeder, but using baby gates to separate breeding dogs seems inadequate to me. I guess you know that now. I know many stud dog owners go so far as to board their stud when they have a female in heat. I also can't help but wonder why she wasn't spayed sooner or why you didn't spay despite the pregnancy. Were you not worried about Pyometra in the five years since her last litter?

As you said, what's done is done and I hope you find great homes for the puppies.


----------



## partial2poodles (Feb 11, 2010)

I do want to add something here. There were a few times when I was going to get her spayed. She used to be plagued by ear problems and she also was having problems and reactions to vaccinations for several years in a row. So I never wanted to spay her unless she was 100% healthy. Other times it may have been a matter of bad timing with money. The gate we have across the kitchen is 5 foot high solid wood with solid hinges and latch. Its not a weeny gate for a mini doxie. Believe me, my dogs have to have a strong gate cause when they see the UPS man or something, they could jump right over anything under 5 foot. I always wear pants on my girls, the boys often spend the entire 3 weeks at my shop rather than being around the girls. I take a lot of precautions....this WAS really unexpected. I KNOW everything the same as you all do. I KNOW I wanted no more puppies from her. The male never was inteded to be neuterred. We always planned to have a couple litters from him. He was not the problem....His health clearances are excellent as well as generations back. I have done all my homework. Its the bitch that could be carrying unwanted things that MAY or MAY NOT show up. I'm as sorry as anyone. I am not looking to benefit monetarily but I do want good homes. I have a lot of competitive groomer friends across the country....their coats will make them good for scissoring and their smallish stature makes them nice in the ring because you only get 2 hours to groom a standard.


----------



## KPoos (Aug 29, 2009)

Does that mean it's possible that many of the things you experienced with this bitch will be passed onto the puppies? Will you be up front and honest with potential owners so that they know what they might face and get to choose instead of be faced with it later?


----------



## onlypoodles4me (May 18, 2009)

Wow yet again another accidental breeding. 

People may not agree with a breeder that have kennels or runs, but if you have both male and females intact, it's obviously important.

I would rather a breeder keep a dog locked up when need be than to have this happen. I would not want a dog to live in a kennel as its lifestyle but they are clearly one sure way to keep this from happening. I think it seems naive to think they wont "do it" because your keeping close eye on them. They would not have any remote chance to get to each other if it were under my control. (just a bit of a control freak that way) 

I have a friend who purchased a SP from a so called accidental breeding (off of craigslist) for 300.00. He did have papers, for whatever they were worth. The "breeder" also sold them at 6 weeks. I did mention to the woman that it was illegal to sell a puppy in CA under 8 weeks. Her reply was that she thought they were ready...maybe partly because they were living in the tiny living room of a small condo with a tiny patio.


----------



## partial2poodles (Feb 11, 2010)

I am an honest person....hiding flaws only makes it harder in the future. If all people knew anything and everything possible, it helps the new owners be well informed. Then they can inform their vet and help to catch anything really early.


----------



## roxy25 (Dec 18, 2008)

cbrand said:


> What do you want us to say? You are having a second accidental litter out of a 9 yr old bitch who should have been spayed years ago. You have intact males in your home that should have already been neutered.
> 
> I think you should contact Poodle rescue in your area and enlist their help in placing these puppies.





> I tend to agree w/ Cbrand somewhat too. You aren't new to breeding or Poodle ownership. I've never owned a Spoo and am not a breeder, but using baby gates to separate breeding dogs seems inadequate to me. I guess you know that now. I know many stud dog owners go so far as to board their stud when they have a female in heat. I also can't help but wonder why she wasn't spayed sooner or why you didn't spay despite the pregnancy. Were you not worried about Pyometra in the five years since her last litter?


I also agree with Cbrand. I am not sure why you thought a baby gate would keep you dogs from breeding seeing that it happened once already? Breeders don't even keep dogs next to each in kennel runs because there has been stories of the dog getting the bitch between the gate :wacko:


----------



## KalaMama (Nov 20, 2009)

You could "sell" the pups for a donation to the local poodle rescue. The new owner pays something directly to a rescue of your choice but it goes to helping out other poodles that are in the same situation but were not able to be placed by the "breeder'. Or for a donation to one of the Poodle Foundations or research for diseases that don't yet have a dna marker(addison's).

My question would be -what type if any guarantee could you possibly offer if you were to sell them outright? (rhetorical)

Why would you not register them with limited registration/spay-neuter contract so at least the owner would have a pedigree? (also rhetorical)


----------



## animallvr (May 12, 2009)

*Suprise!*

Well, if we lived closer together I would definently take one of the pups because these little fur babies need a good home ... I have mentioned before that my lil Gi Gi is a rescue... of questionable parentage... and health... but I adore her... she's smart, sassy, and bull-headed and I wouldn't trade her for the world... just be honest and forthright to any potential owner... wether you decide to sell them... or work with a poodle rescue place to get homes for them.... Mama dog has health issues... the papa is in peak health with no issues and no hereditary health issues... just as simple as that... but .. for the sake of all concerned...spay her asap...


----------



## Purple Poodle (May 5, 2008)

I am not a breeder but I am planning on it in the future.

In my opinion I think you should take whatever profit you make off this litter and have both of your dogs fixed. I have seen MANY dogs with way less then stellar health come out of being spayed/neutered with flying colors. An ear infection is not a good enough excuse to not have a dog fixed.

Now after saying that I do think you should register the litter with Spay/Neuter contracts so new owners have some sort of registration and proof of ownership.

I would like to know who both dogs are out of, if you would not mine PM'ing me.

Good luck, they look like healthy pups


----------



## flyingduster (Sep 6, 2009)

Ok, I agree with some of the others that 'omg, she's 9 and she's had *another* accidental litter; didn't you learn the first time!!???" 
BUT for all those that are going on about how on earth she 'let' it happen, can I point out that seeing it's been 5 years since the last time, that's perhaps 10 seasons she's since gone through where the system of keeping them separate HAS worked; it's not like she went and got pregnant on the next heat! She obviously tried, and succeeded, in keeping the dogs separate up until now. Yes I know it didn't work this time, something changed that meant it didn't work out, but don't go beating her up for assuming what HAD been working for the past 5 years wasn't going to work this time. You can go on about baby gates all you like, but if it has been working for 5 years you'd surely realise why she thought it'd work this time.... 

We KNOW what assumption makes of us all, but it has happened now, there nothing more to be done except find some good homes for some lovely pups.


----------



## Marian (Oct 20, 2009)

What flyingduster said. At least this situation isn't quite as egregious as my downstairs neighbor and his girlfriend. She brought her tiny little 15 month old Maltese (I swear, the dog doesn't weigh 3 pounds soaking wet) over without realizing she was in season, and, naturally, my neighbor's 6 month old INTACT male Maltese wasn't going to let this opportunity pass without taking action. They caught them once, already tied, and then decided to keep them separated--not by putting them in crates or getting a baby gate, but by making the male stay on the bed (which is high enough that he _normally_ won't jump down off of). So the girlfriend is asleep on the bed, the boyfriend is taking a shower before work and he goes into the living room to find them tied...again.

That poor dog will probably have to have a caeserean (sp??), if it doesn't just kill her. See, that's what I consider irresponsible and worthy of disdain. The female is from a BYB and I strongly suspect the male is from a puppy mill (bought at a pet store--say no more). They have no idea what kind of health problems those dogs might have, especially since they are both just puppies at this point.

Anyway, I wish you luck with your puppies. They look so cute and I'm sure you won't have too much trouble placing them.


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_I surely sorry to hear this. I was very lucky and barely dodge the bullet myself. She had a full false pregnancy and is now getting back to normal. My girl will be going to live with my sister during her heats from now on. She has three other females and I have the only intact male so that makes sense.

I am sure you will find good homes for the little ones. Make sure that you make inquiries of prospective owners to help insure that they are going to a good home. $300 may bring some undesirable people out of the woodwork as well as good, honest ones.
_


----------



## wishpoo (Sep 12, 2009)

partial2poodles said:


> Its the bitch that could be carrying unwanted things that MAY or MAY NOT show up..


Maybe you can do Hips, CERF and Thyroid, Addison so you can have it all clear for buyers . I do not know what tests Sire had and if he is clear by parentage, than you can exclude those diseases. Do his OFA and CERF also - and combined tests could give you pretty clear picture about genetic diseases she might or might not carry. 

As far as I understood- she has overbite (happens in the show lines too) and some cysts - those are not necessarily inheritable - actually I never heard that they are. 

She had some ear infections - many spoos have ear problems - again nothing major and nor genetic or life-threatening. 

I agree that this breeding should not have happened but it happened and I think that we would have more productive time if we concentrate on what is the best NEXT step since step backward is not an option.

She will be spayed obviously .

I think that puppies should be registered but with limited registration - which means that they can not be bred.

Careful screening is important for a new homes - it is always important, but with puppies that go for "less than usual" - I can see BYBs lining up !!!!

Actually, here in CA rescue advises higher prices for kittens and puppies to weed out profiteers. Rescue kittens here go for150 to 200 $ !!!!!! (fixed). And any adds with "free kittens to good homes" causes "uproar" !!!!

Paritial2pooldes is obviously an honest person since he/she came here for advice and told honestly the whole story. Wrong decisions done regarding spaying - definitely ! And I think he/she definitely knows it or would not be here asking for advice but would be selling each pup for 1000 $ with full registration in 8 weeks and would not go through this tirade "for fun" . :rolffleyes:

I wish you the best of luck with everything !


----------



## Harley_chik (Nov 7, 2008)

Marian said:


> What flyingduster said. At least this situation isn't quite as egregious as my downstairs neighbor and his girlfriend. She brought her tiny little 15 month old Maltese (I swear, the dog doesn't weigh 3 pounds soaking wet) over without realizing she was in season, and, naturally, my neighbor's 6 month old INTACT male Maltese wasn't going to let this opportunity pass without taking action. They caught them once, already tied, and then decided to keep them separated--not by putting them in crates or getting a baby gate, but by making the male stay on the bed (which is high enough that he _normally_ won't jump down off of). So the girlfriend is asleep on the bed, the boyfriend is taking a shower before work and he goes into the living room to find them tied...again.
> 
> That poor dog will probably have to have a caeserean (sp??), if it doesn't just kill her. See, that's what I consider irresponsible and worthy of disdain. The female is from a BYB and I strongly suspect the male is from a puppy mill (bought at a pet store--say no more). They have no idea what kind of health problems those dogs might have, especially since they are both just puppies at this point.
> 
> Anyway, I wish you luck with your puppies. They look so cute and I'm sure you won't have too much trouble placing them.


I honestly don't think that was accidental. Why were both dogs intact if they didn't plan on breeding? For toy breeds they are plenty old enough to be spay/neutered. Why would she bring her dog over, if not to breed her? Call me a cynic but I truly believe they were planning on getting into the breeding business. It evens sounds like that may be why he bought the male in the first place. A 3lb female is too small to breed and if the greedy idiot cared about her at all she would abort the litter.


----------



## jak (Aug 15, 2009)

spoospirit said:


> _I surely sorry to hear this. I was very lucky and barely dodge the bullet myself. She had a full false pregnancy and is now getting back to normal. My girl will be going to live with my sister during her heats from now on. She has three other females and I have the only intact male so that makes sense.
> 
> I am sure you will find good homes for the little ones. Make sure that you make inquiries of prospective owners to help insure that they are going to a good home. $300 may bring some undesirable people out of the woodwork as well as good, honest ones.
> _


I completely agree with FD, and was going to say something along those lines until I came across the post.

I was also going to point that out as well, $300 might attract less than desirable people that can answer the questions well, and put up a nice facade. Perhaps advertising for more, and then donating whatever profit you make to a poodle rescue of research place, or maybe once you've found the right homes, tell them about it, and only charge a small amount for the puppies or nothing at all.


----------



## frostfirestandards (Jun 18, 2009)

jak said:


> I completely agree with FD, and was going to say something along those lines until I came across the post.
> 
> I was also going to point that out as well, $300 might attract less than desirable people that can answer the questions well, and put up a nice facade. Perhaps advertising for more, and then donating whatever profit you make to a poodle rescue of research place, or maybe once you've found the right homes, tell them about it, and only charge a small amount for the puppies or nothing at all.


You could charge enough for a puppy wellness plan to get them through their first year, this usually includes all their shots and their spay/neuter surgery. When the people come to pick up the puppies tell them that you will give the money to the vet of their choice to be used to alter and vaccinate their new puppy.... SURPRISE!!!! 

OR you can refund a certain amount when they show proof of altering, that way they aren't out there CKCing the pups and breeding them anyway.


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

At the end of the day, YOU have the choice in who you allow to purchase the pups - regardless of who it brings - a good interview is what you will need to "weed out" the less desirable.
Not to mention JUST IN CASE there are health, bite issues I would hope that those selected to have a pup would be prepared for this $$$. Because of the circumstances I find it a bit much to try and charge much more than $300. - this amount should more than cover your costs.


----------



## Marian (Oct 20, 2009)

Harley_chik said:


> I honestly don't think that was accidental. Why were both dogs intact if they didn't plan on breeding? For toy breeds they are plenty old enough to be spay/neutered. Why would she bring her dog over, if not to breed her? Call me a cynic but I truly believe they were planning on getting into the breeding business. It evens sounds like that may be why he bought the male in the first place. A 3lb female is too small to breed and if the greedy idiot cared about her at all she would abort the litter.


Honestly, I think they are just stupid. When they first got the dogs, they talked about having puppies, but when the vet told them that the female was too small, they nixed the idea. Neither of them could afford the vet bills for a c-section. 

Here are the facts: the female was given to the GF by the BF for Christmas 2008. When they split up this past September (an event that happens more often than a full moon), they had a big (very loud--police showed up kinda thing) fight over who was keeping the dog, because he had gotten pretty attached. So that week, he went out to a pet shop and bought his male. But, he didn't want to "take his manhood away" by having him neutered. Female not spayed because of financial constraints, mostly. But who knows, maybe they were hoping she would get bigger. :wacko:

So, fast forward a couple of days and they are back together (again), this time, with two intact dogs. The first time they had both dogs and the female went into heat, she left the girl at her mother's house when she came over to visit. I really believe that she didn't realize the bitch was in heat this time, BUT, they could have easily contained one or both of the dogs in a crate or _something_. 

They're just ignorant, and possibly a little psycho.


----------



## plumcrazy (Sep 11, 2009)

Marian said:


> But, he didn't want to "take his manhood away" by having him neutered.



:doh: :wacko: :scared:

This is the most idiotic excuse I've ever heard (and I've heard it A LOT!!) Remember I managed a humane society for four years... I can't count how many men would come in and give me puppy dog eyes and say, "C'mon... Does he HAVE to get snipped?" Uhhhhhh YES!!!!!! 

I'm so happy that my husband is secure enough in HIS OWN manhood not to worry one iota about the animals that have come through my home via rescue and have been neutered! We've never owned a male dog, but have had several male cats and he's always been as anxious to get them fixed as I have been!

Guys like the BF in this story must have a severe inferiority complex if they have a problem removing the testicles from their 5 pound maltese... Geeeeez! :wacko:


----------



## Bella's Momma (Jul 26, 2009)

plumcrazy said:


> Guys like the BF in this story must have a severe inferiority complex if they have a problem removing the testicles from their 5 pound maltese... Geeeeez! :wacko:


:rofl:


----------



## Marian (Oct 20, 2009)

The other he was bringing his pup in as I was taking Teddy out, so we let them play for a second in the hallway. That was when he told me what happened. Then he said to Teddy, "Don't feel bad now, Teddy, just because Chance got some". I was going to explain that dogs don't do that for recreation, but I knew I would be wasting my breath. 

And Teddy couldn't care less anyway.


----------



## puppylove (Aug 9, 2009)

I think more important than a higher price is to really check out the homes you send them to. More money paid for a pooch does not necessarily mean a happier, permanent home. I would do some long talking to potential owners, get references (and follow up on them) and do a home visit with all of the family present.

I know many really outstanding dog owners who could never dream of owning a beautiful costly dog but would be far better homes than many of the elegant homes that I have had to rescue unwanted poodles from.


----------



## creativeparti (Mar 9, 2009)

flyingduster said:


> Ok, I agree with some of the others that 'omg, she's 9 and she's had *another* accidental litter; didn't you learn the first time!!???"
> BUT for all those that are going on about how on earth she 'let' it happen, can I point out that seeing it's been 5 years since the last time, that's perhaps 10 seasons she's since gone through where the system of keeping them separate HAS worked; it's not like she went and got pregnant on the next heat! She obviously tried, and succeeded, in keeping the dogs separate up until now. Yes I know it didn't work this time, something changed that meant it didn't work out, but don't go beating her up for assuming what HAD been working for the past 5 years wasn't going to work this time. You can go on about baby gates all you like, but if it has been working for 5 years you'd surely realise why she thought it'd work this time....
> 
> We KNOW what assumption makes of us all, but it has happened now, there nothing more to be done except find some good homes for some lovely pups.


totally agree with you fd, 

hope you find the babies good homes kim


----------



## partial2poodles (Feb 11, 2010)

Frostfire, I like your plan the best. I would gladly pay the 1st years shots and neutering to prevent any pups en lieu of cash up front.

I have NOT advertised these pups anywhere. I told this board and another very private board with about 15 members....my close friends. So if I get calls out of the woodwork, it will be from members on here telling people about these $300 standards. I have no doubt I will place them. I just wanted some honest opinions on them. I am 54 years old and I KNOW it was not an ideal breeding BUT they are a heck of a lot nicer quality than most dogs that come to my shop for grooming. I KNOW that there are people like me who DESIRE the finest quality, WANT nothing but clear health tests, WOULD PAY thousands of dollars and get it spayed at 6 months. There are also wonderful people, loving kind good-hearted people that would take a standard poodle with 3 legs and 1 good eye. I am looking for those kind of people. I bet there are lots of them on this board, am I right???


----------



## cash (Aug 7, 2009)

puppylove said:


> I think more important than a higher price is to really check out the homes you send them to. More money paid for a pooch does not necessarily mean a happier, permanent home. I would do some long talking to potential owners, get references (and follow up on them) and do a home visit with all of the family present.
> 
> I know many really outstanding dog owners who could never dream of owning a beautiful costly dog but would be far better homes than many of the elegant homes that I have had to rescue unwanted poodles from.


I agree with pupy love and many of the others who have posted similar comments. Best of luck placing the puppies in wonderful, forever homes!


----------



## Pamela (Sep 9, 2008)

Its a good thing I don't live closer - I would be tempted to take a puppy but i have my hands full with my two especially since I just moved into a two room apartment - still have access to the large yard. Good luck - I hope they all get wonderful homes!


----------



## amerique2 (Jun 21, 2009)

Glad momma came through the pregnancy and delivery without any problems. That was a blessing as well as those sweet-looking babies. Know you'll find wonderful, loving homes for them.


----------



## flyingduster (Sep 6, 2009)

amerique2 said:


> Glad momma came through the pregnancy and delivery without any problems. That was a blessing as well as those sweet-looking babies. Know you'll find wonderful, loving homes for them.


um, the pups aren't born yet, she's still got a week or two to go I think. hehe!


----------



## amerique2 (Jun 21, 2009)

Whoops!!! There I go, combining 2 or more posts I've read into one.


----------



## jak (Aug 15, 2009)

partial2poodles said:


> #18
> partial2poodles
> Member
> 
> ...





flyingduster said:


> um, the pups aren't born yet, she's still got a week or two to go I think. hehe!


Lol, I think she does have pups : )


----------



## amerique2 (Jun 21, 2009)

Thanks, Jak! maybe I'm not so crazy after all!!!


----------



## plumcrazy (Sep 11, 2009)

P2P has puppies - frostfirestandards is expecting an "oops" litter in a few weeks, I think (but *I* may be crazy, too!) :wacko:


----------



## frostfirestandards (Jun 18, 2009)

she has pups already, my Jamie is due in 2 weeks....you have a good memory! PC


----------



## plumcrazy (Sep 11, 2009)

Shhhhh.... don't tell my husband! That's how I get away with not doing stuff... "I forgot!!" ound: 

Actually, I have puppy envy; so I'm pretty interested in all the babies around here!


----------



## frostfirestandards (Jun 18, 2009)

Ill ship the litter to you once they are mobile...and getting into trouble! LOL we will see just how long your puppy envy lasts


:bird:


----------



## plumcrazy (Sep 11, 2009)

I'll pray that Jamie has a small litter! :scared: :lol:


----------



## partial2poodles (Feb 11, 2010)

Update on the unplanned litter: Couldn't be happier with the puppy's new owners. I have spoken and e-mailed the owners and I honestly feel the pups are all in permanant homes. Not one person has indicated problems with health, housebreaking or training....I would be able to tell if they were hinting that "this just isn't working out!" But here is the only female, I groomed her today and took before, during and after photos. She is exactly 12 weeks old today. Good as gold on the table...never flinched with face and between toes.


----------



## Stella (Apr 6, 2010)

OMG I want to steal her!! Are you keeping this little baby?


----------



## partial2poodles (Feb 11, 2010)

No, I sold all the pups for $300 without AKC reg. I even asked if I could buy her back and they said NO WAY. They think she's a princess diva. I'm sorry I didn't keep her.


----------



## Stella (Apr 6, 2010)

She is GORGEOUS!! Sounds like she has a great home!


----------



## plumcrazy (Sep 11, 2009)

partial2poodles said:


> No, I sold all the pups for $300 without AKC reg.


So if an owner wants to do rally, agility or obedience, they'll have to jump through AKC's hoops to get a PAL number?


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

She is very, very pretty!!


----------



## Keithsomething (Oct 31, 2009)

she is pretty darn cute lol


----------



## Harley_chik (Nov 7, 2008)

plumcrazy said:


> So if an owner wants to do rally, agility or obedience, they'll have to jump through AKC's hoops to get a PAL number?


From what I understand it's not that difficult. Send in pics (this girl is obviously purebred), proof of spay/neuter and the fee.


----------



## partial2poodles (Feb 11, 2010)

The owner is letting me use her for obedience so I am going to be getting her the AKC number when she's 6 months. If you go on American Kennel Club - akc.org it let's you register mix breeds.


----------



## Agility Crested (Feb 6, 2010)

She can get an ILP pretty easy. She just has to be spayed and look loke a poodle. ILPs are for pure breds that are not reg.


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_She is one fine looking girl. I would have been sad if I had let her go too. It's nice that you are going to get to work with her though.
_


----------



## Jessie's Mom (Mar 23, 2010)

onlypoodles4me said:


> Wow yet again another accidental breeding.
> 
> People may not agree with a breeder that have kennels or runs, but if you have both male and females intact, it's obviously important.
> 
> ...


just crious, how was the pup? how is he now?


----------



## Jessie's Mom (Mar 23, 2010)

partial2poodles said:


> Frostfire, I like your plan the best. I would gladly pay the 1st years shots and neutering to prevent any pups en lieu of cash up front.
> 
> I have NOT advertised these pups anywhere. I told this board and another very private board with about 15 members....my close friends. So if I get calls out of the woodwork, it will be from members on here telling people about these $300 standards. I have no doubt I will place them. I just wanted some honest opinions on them. I am 54 years old and I KNOW it was not an ideal breeding BUT they are a heck of a lot nicer quality than most dogs that come to my shop for grooming. I KNOW that there are people like me who DESIRE the finest quality, WANT nothing but clear health tests, WOULD PAY thousands of dollars and get it spayed at 6 months. There are also wonderful people, loving kind good-hearted people that would take a standard poodle with 3 legs and 1 good eye. I am looking for those kind of people. I bet there are lots of them on this board, am I right???


partial to poodles, i just want to say, that in my short time on this forum, i've always found you to be a voice of reason and a person with a good heart. i'm sure this is bothering you. i'm sure you want to kick yourself. we've all been there @ some point in our life, in some way or another, where we thought we had something under control and then something blindsides us. well, don't kick yourself. worse could have happened. whatever took place for these two consenting adult dogs to get together, they obviously did & thank God neither was hurt. hwell: don't mean to make a joke, but i think we need to lighten up the situation since it already happened. you were given a lot of great ideas so i don't need to say much more except, DON'T COMPROMISE THE PRICE THESE PUPS ARE WORTH B/C YOU THINK YOU LET A NO-NO HAPPEN. don't take the chance that any of these precious babies could wind up in a home that can't take care of them properly or even deserve them from the beginning. being honest with the new family is one thing, selling yourself (& those babies) short is another......


----------



## Aidan (Mar 4, 2009)

What a beautiful "accident" I never did see the updated photos but beautiful pups. I'm glad they all found wonderful homes.


----------

